# I just went along to buy a coffee and i ended up buying...



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Hello all, 
Thought id share my latest purchase, it wasnt planned, a total spur of the moment thing, after all the Panerai posts by Jam et al these days, i popped into the Robinson & co. jewellers in Canary Wharf on my way back home from starbucks.. just to have a look!

They had a beautiful blue strapped/dial Panerai in the window, asked to have a look at it, fell in love straight away! The very helpful and attentive sales chap told me its number 358 out of 500 only of this particular type.

I was planning on "thinking about it" but had a feeling this would be sold pretty soon...so i decided to take the plunge!

This is my first Panerai and i LOVE IT!

Here it is...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup.... very good.... next thread please.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I realise they're very highly rated watches in certain quarters, and I'll never be able to afford one, but don't they just scream 1960s at you? :?

I really don't understand the attraction.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good for you Doc 

Pannies are not my cuppa, had one briefly and soon moved it on - but I understand the attraction and pleasure of owning a nice watch :wink:

Dave


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

p1tse said:


> know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?


That's the Doc!! :lol:

Come on then Doc. Spill the beans. How much for this no doubt very expensive watch that nobody would even look twice at?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

p1tse said:


> know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?


I think its to remove the strap, I assume you can attatch different types or colours, not had a chance to have a proper look yet.

It cost an arm and a leg but I still love it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?
> ...


Have to sell the porsche then :lol: :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

p1tse said:


> know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?


That's to wind it up :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?
> ...


Nope its automatic


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > know nothing about watches. whats the tool on the right?
> ...


Shouldn't be hard to get a hold of in your line of work :wink:

Remember to remove it if you are a gynecologist or you may lose it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


Isn't the doc a dentist though? :wink: . Either way his patents have to open wide!               8)


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Very nice watch Doc,

the best treats are the spontaneous ones.

*I* see the appeal of Panerai  .......haven't got one yet though


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I wanted a blue watch too;

so I bought this from a stall at Tibshelf Services on the M1
three years ago - price Â£5 with a spare battery 










and as an owner of 'Vintage' Vacheron, Patek and Audemars watches - I DO understand the attraction.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> I wanted a blue watch too;
> 
> so I bought this from a stall at Tibshelf Services on the M1
> three years ago - price Â£5 with a spare battery
> ...


Whats that thing on the side and the third hand for? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Dotti said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


lol i deal with the top end! if you start tinkering down there, you get into trouble!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Daz said:


> Very nice watch Doc,
> 
> the best treats are the spontaneous ones.
> 
> *I* see the appeal of Panerai  .......haven't got one yet though


Thanks Daz


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I wanted a blue watch too;
> 
> so I bought this from a stall at Tibshelf Services on the M1
> three years ago - price Â£5 with a spare battery
> ...


My dad has been wanting an Audemars for years now! I would love to get him one as a retirement present.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Nice work, an ugly watch with an old automatic movement you will need to correct every week or two... what a find!



Sorry, each to their own I guess but if it was over a grand I personally would have gone for an Omega.

If you are a watch collector, then fair enough but you surely didn't buy that to wear in public? :roll:

*Edit*
Just checked and it looks like that cost over 5 grand!
:? 
Well, I guess it probably has a good movement then, only have to correct it once a month...


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like you got sold big time.....only 500 were made and there are only 120 odd left...rah rah rah

Not keen myself either but well done if you like it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's a watch, what's all the fuss about.

All it needs to do is tell the time, how hard can that be?

Why should a watch cost 5k? It's hardly new technology is it.

My guess is that you just want a watch that costs 5k to show how rich you are. How sad is that?

Each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Would never pay that for a watch either, when a 100 quid one can do exactly the same job and look the same or better - it just doesnÂ´t say TAG or ROLEX, which to me is a load of bollocks anyway.

But, each to their own of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Ah, but did you have a coffee? Or was it something stronger to develop some dutch courage to tell the wife/girlfriend that the diamond ring/necklace is off the Christmas list this year due to some unexpected expenditure.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> It's a watch, what's all the fuss about.
> 
> All it needs to do is tell the time, how hard can that be?
> 
> ...


While I also fail to understand the appeal of expensive watches your argument is a little hard to swallow given the impending arrival of an R8 in you family, which is 'just a car'. All it needs to do is travel from A to B, how hard can that be?

Why should it cost 80K - is it just so JampoTT can show how rich he / you are? How sad is that?

As you said, each to their own.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > It's a watch, what's all the fuss about.
> ...


LOL :lol:

FYI I think Tim (or anyone else) is crazy spending that amount of money of any car, and he knows I think that, but at least it will gets him to work everyday so he can earn the money to pay for it.

He could have bought 16 watches, I suppose and had one in every colour.

I think he would have bought the R8 no matter what, and it makes no odds what I think anyway. He has the purchase completely justified and has been waiting 2 years, not quite the same as boasting about spending 5k with your fancy latte

Me? I'd be happy with a 5 year old TT again.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Not to take the side of the OP, (I don't like the watch) but I bet he could sell it for what he paid in a year or two's time...... doubt the same will be true of the R8 :roll: So probably less crazy spending that money on a watch than a car......


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Not to take the side of the OP, (I don't like the watch) but I bet he could sell it for what he paid in a year or two's time...... doubt the same will be true of the R8 :roll: So probably less crazy spending that money on a watch than a car......


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

So much stick for just a watch!
The aim of my post was not to show off! You've misinterpreted my reasons for posting Lisa. I know there are a few watch enthusiasts on here and wanted so share the happiness of my new purchase.

Thats all.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> So much stick for just a watch!
> The aim of my post was not to show off! You've misinterpreted my reasons for posting Lisa. I know there are a few watch enthusiasts on here and wanted so share the happiness of my new purchase.
> 
> Thats all.


Looking very nice Doc  Congrats on your purchase!!

Looks like a 40mm PAM 282 you have there. Titanium. Although I prefer the 44mm casing myself it's still a super looking bit of kit!


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry dont like it but each to their own :?

wallsendmags watch from tesco's is much more my cup of tea 8)


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> So much stick for just a watch!
> The aim of my post was not to show off! You've misinterpreted my reasons for posting Lisa. I know there are a few watch enthusiasts on here and wanted so share the happiness of my new purchase.
> 
> Thats all.


Thanks for sharing



I am not sure why some people decide to be so negative... ho hum


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice timepiece for them that know. :wink:

Just picked up my Seadweller on my stag weekend in Jersey. Equally chuffed. And i don't give a f**k that others cannot see the value. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> It's a watch, what's all the fuss about.
> 
> All it needs to do is tell the time, how hard can that be?
> 
> ...


I've been racking my brains as to what to get my other half for Christmas. If only I'd read your reply before buying I'd have nipped down to Argos and spent Â£10 on a crappy silver pendant, then stuffed it with a couple of digital photos of the kids. Job done.

Instead I wanted something with a bit of class, a personal statement. Something produced with love and care (hopefully) and fine craftswomanmanship. Would you believe I spent nearly _nine_ times this amount on some hand made silver fingerprint jewellery?!

You will deliver it on time, won't ya? :wink:

Nothing in Doc's post led me to think he was boasting - plenty of watch fans on here appreciate this thread.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

So which coffee shop was it anyway? - last i looked Costa didn't have any Â£5k watches nestling amongst the pastrys :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

At least some people understand fine craftmanship! 

digi.. it was Starbucks, i was "showing off" my starbucks pre-pay card!
Oh wait.. is that a boast.. :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Instead I wanted something with a bit of class, a personal statement. Something produced with love and care (hopefully) and fine craftswomanmanship. Would you believe I spent nearly _nine_ times this amount on some hand made silver fingerprint jewellery?


Touche! :lol:

LMFAO.

Carlos ~ With respect Sir, you're a twat! You could have got this for 7 quid and got them to do it themselves. 2 birds - 1 stone. Kids have fun and other half gets end product:-


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > It's a watch, what's all the fuss about.
> ...


I was so busy leading up to Christmas I didn't see this post! You should have told me you were ordering, I would have given you a discount. 

I didn't know I had a secret shopper! 

Fingers crossed they arrived for Christmas and you were happy with my work. :roll: 
Lisa :-*


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My wife adores the tags, she hasn't taken them off since Christmas (the tags that is, I've actually been unseasonally lucky in other departments).

Thanks!


----------

